# Arcana Arcade... aka.. wiki where?



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 9, 2007)

Once upon a time there was a nice Wiki that contained a collection of the EoM ideas from these forums and other places...over at http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/HighArcana, but it times out...

The base .com page still exists..

Anyway, the reason I post is to ask if anyone has material from this wiki. I am considering posting on my non-wiki homepage. {I pay for the space, might as well use it!}


----------



## Nyeshet (Mar 10, 2007)

http://web.archive.org/web/20050830...cade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/HighArcana

The following links work (and are not blank) on the main page: 

core classes (some revision notes)
feats (only one feat - magical calling - is listed)
spells (links to two pages: converted spells and new spells)
rules (links: archus' house rules, tech & EoMR, wild magic, MM monster elements, illusion rules, and evoke acid enhancements)
links
downloads (EoMR Record Sheet.pdf, EoM Spell Sheet.doc)

Note that the links within the above listed pages do not themselves work. 

However, much of it was taken off ENWorld: 

MM Monster Elements: 
http://www.enworld.org/archive/index.php/t-101432.html
This one also has an attachment (post 37) with some EoM spells.

Core spell conversion was discussed for a time here: 
http://www.enworld.org/archive/index.php/t-107279.html

The FAQ (still in 'being prepared' format) can be found here: 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=134132&goto=nextnewest

Some of the new spells and a mention of the tradition feat Magical Calling can be found here: 
http://www.enworld.org/archive/index.php/t-88619.html

http://web.archive.org/web/20041212...e.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/RecentChanges
Looking at the update list gives a pretty good idea as to the spells, etc that used to be on this site. Sigh. So much was lost.

Oh, here is the 'Buy the Numbers' / 'Elements of Magic, Revised' thread that showed how to potentially combine the two: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=111104

Just look back over the last dozen or so pages for numerous links on EoM - R and ME.


Another idea is to hit the 'category' link at the top of the list of threads, then go to page 15. About half way down the page is where the switch occurs from recent EoM threads to oldest General threads. Work backwards from there - but realize that some EoM threads (particularly early on) were never marked with the 'EoM' designator. As such, they are admist the many many non-marked threads that make up the first 10-12 pages (after you hit the 'category' link). That will make them harder to find.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks... this is a great compilation post


----------



## sirwmholder (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the great post! 

William Holder


----------



## Archus (Apr 30, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Anyway, the reason I post is to ask if anyone has material from this wiki. I am considering posting on my non-wiki homepage. {I pay for the space, might as well use it!}



I haven't been playing or running any RPGs for a long while (just started again) so my web pages have gone to seed a bit.  If anyone wants a zip of the wiki, just send me a message.  If I could ever convince my GM to let me use EoMR, I'd write a little Qt application to make spells and let it whip out XML so it could go to web pages easily.


----------



## sirwmholder (Apr 30, 2007)

Archus said:
			
		

> ...I'd write a little Qt application to make spells and let it whip out XML so it could go to web pages easily.



/crosses fingers... you do this and you'll be my hero 

William Holder


----------



## Archus (Apr 30, 2007)

sirwmholder said:
			
		

> /crosses fingers... you do this and you'll be my hero
> 
> William Holder



At this point it would just be for the practice with Qt (I'm a professional developer and I just started doing some cross platform development using Qt).  If anyone starts (or is) running an online game using EoMR and lets me play, I'll have more motivation....hint hint.

Anyway, I fixed the ArcaneArcade wiki.  The pages should back here from a old restore.
http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/HighArcana

I need to fix the security for pmwiki so they don't quickly devolve into the porn they had become (causing the timeouts).


----------

